# Ovarian Neoplasm ICD-9 Code



## sellis (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi:  I'm working on one of the Code-A-Round scenarios and one of the diagnoses is "benign ovarian neoplasm." I've tried 220. & 620.2 per the 2011 ICD-9 & also the morphology code.  The grader keeps saying that these codes are incorrect.  I've reviewed the neoplasm coding guidelines & can't find anything to tell me I should be using something else.  Has anyone got a suggestion or some guidance for me?

Thank you:
Susan Ellis


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 20, 2011)

If you look in the tabular section of the ICD-9 book your answer is there.  220 excludes the use of the 620.2 and an additional code is required from the 256.xx code category.  You do not use morhology codes in coding.  remember to always code from the tabular and read all instructions provided.


----------

